# Creepy Behavior



## Maverynthia (Feb 15, 2006)

I checked my inbox and saw that someone had faved all my artwork...also added me to their watch list. I thought "OK he must like dragons stuff or something." So I go to "his" site and see that he seems to have faved ALL the artwork of other artists too and this left me with a feeling of treidation as to why this person who has no art of the their own FAVED all of my art and that of others. I don't get it, the only thing that popped into my mind was "art thief" that he was using FA as a means to draw artworks from. 
I DO find it unsettleing in that he fave my spider oekaki.... it's an oekaki with cute spiders in it....WHY!!!!!! This is what threw up my red flag. I can understand if he faved a few artworks from artists here and there but ALL OF THEM? I'm not even a top artist and my art is hardly ever looked at as well, so...it just gives me the creeps.

Can anyone exlain this type of behavior if they have seen it before?

Also does banning someone from your website prevent them from seeing your artwork on their Favorites list.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Feb 15, 2006)

If you're suspicious... just ask him!

Personally I don't mind at this point, nor have I thought much about what you speak of.  I don't think anyone would be actually interested in stealing my art. X3


----------



## TORA (Feb 15, 2006)

I'd be honored if someone +FAVed all my artwork. Maybe suggest if he/she wants prints of them and make some $$$ of it?  ROWR.


----------



## Dragoneer (Feb 15, 2006)

If you're worried about him "stealing" art from your gallery then posting publically in an online art gallery may not be the best plan.

FA was created to allow artists and the fans of art to have their own little place to post their items as well as give feedback for the art they like. +fav can just be a way of saying, "Hey, I really dig you art!". +Faving your entire gallery should be taken as a compliment, not theft.

He's just trying to tell you that he likes your art.


----------



## TORA (Feb 15, 2006)

I guess Dragoneer misunderstood my comment.

"I'd be honored if someone +FAVed all my artwork. Maybe suggest if he/she wants prints of them and make some $$$ of it?  ROWR."

I was thinking that (s)he wanted to buy prints from you. (How about that... better?)


----------



## Dragoneer (Feb 15, 2006)

TORA said:
			
		

> I guess Dragoneer misunderstood my comment.
> 
> "I'd be honored if someone +FAVed all my artwork. Maybe suggest if he/she wants prints of them and make some $$$ of it?  ROWR."
> 
> I was thinking that (s)he wanted to buy prints from you. (How about that... better?)


I didn't misunderstand your statement. My response was to the original poster. =P


----------



## TORA (Feb 15, 2006)

Oh ok. No harm, no foul. :atpats Dragoneer::


----------



## Myr (Feb 15, 2006)

Maverynthia said:
			
		

> I checked my inbox and saw that someone had faved all my artwork[...]


That's commonly refered to as +fav spamming. It's annoying, but it's just a fact of life on these kinds of sites. There's not really anything you can do about it nor should do about it unless they're spamming you with useless comments and such. I've been +fav spammed before too and I'm not a great artist yet either.

Now if they're +fav'ing, -fav'ing, and then +fav'ing you again to spam you with fav messages, then you need to let an admin know about it.


----------



## Maverynthia (Feb 16, 2006)

Thanks Auroran, do you know why people do  this?

Also, I don't feel honored. If somone +favs one or two pieces and/or watches me, I feel they take an honest interest in my artwork and actually WANT to look at it. While this guy seems to not really be interestd in it at all. It cheapens it down, since I'm 1 of 5000 others that were also +fav spammed, it's not special.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Feb 16, 2006)

Maverynthia said:
			
		

> Thanks Auroran, do you know why people do  this?
> 
> Also, I don't feel honored. If somone +favs one or two pieces and/or watches me, I feel they take an honest interest in my artwork and actually WANT to look at it. While this guy seems to not really be interestd in it at all. It cheapens it down, since I'm 1 of 5000 others that were also +fav spammed, it's not special.



It's a means of gaining attention - in the minds of some.

However, I never really care enough about it.

There is the theory that people do this so that since they faved so much of someone's work in return they'll get free art of their character or so forth.

But remember +fav is a "bookmark" for a person, it makes it easier to look at their favorites in their userpage vs trying to visit different userpages trying to find the piece they like. So instead of creating 50 bookmarks in their web browser, they do it on their account to make it easier.

To get emotional about it, I think is rather silly, as someone else said, why not ask them why so many favorites, because now you may have made that person out to be a creep when they're not.


----------



## Edge (Feb 17, 2006)

It could either be a compliment, or this guy could be really dodgy. I think it sounds creepy enough to warrant suspicion, so I'd ask around and ask him directly just to find out.


----------



## Dragoneer (Feb 17, 2006)

Edge said:
			
		

> It could either be a compliment, or this guy could be really dodgy. I think it sounds creepy enough to warrant suspicion, so I'd ask around and ask him directly just to find out.


Warrant suspicion? Of what? I think people are making this out to be far, far, FAR more than it really is.


----------



## Mr Cullen (Feb 17, 2006)

I can understand that someone faving all your work and not saying anything can be annoying, especially if you like getting criticism. But it isn't grounds for suspecting someone of theft. Unless you actually see them uploading others work and claiming it as their own.

You are obviously just a very paranoid individual.


----------



## Pico (Feb 17, 2006)

haha, christ, it's just favs.  There's no reason to get worked up over it unless this person is actually uploading or copying your art without your permission.  And because he has all your stuff in his favs, it would be completely dumb of him to like, copy and re-upload your shit, because everyone would know it was a copy because the exact thing was already in his fav list.  I bet if he saw this thread he'd get a kick about how easily flustered some artists are.

I'm willing to bet that a lot of people out there actually SAVE all of your drawings to their hard drive and don't even bother with favs, so it's pointless to get worked up over it.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Feb 17, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> Warrant suspicion? Of what? I think people are making this out to be far, far, FAR more than it really is.



I suspect it is Col. Mustard in the kitchen with a candlestick!


----------



## Arcturus (Feb 17, 2006)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> Dragoneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It was actually Professor Plum, in the Library with the Rope.


----------



## Bishiebunny (Feb 17, 2006)

Nah, this is a fur on fur crime.

It was the Cat, in the cradle, with the silver spoon.


----------



## Edge (Feb 17, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> Edge said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What's wrong with a bit of paranoia? If history has taught us anything, it's that a possible threat should be completely annihilated for the safety of the people!
And yes, I am just messing around there.


----------



## Tabuu-Lion (Feb 19, 2006)

AuroranDragon said:
			
		

> That's commonly refered to as +fav spamming.



I personally started calling it "Fav-Raping" when it started happening a lot to me XD 

It's unsettling sometimes, yeah, and can make you feel like crap when you see someone faved your art 10 seconds ago and when you look at their page it's not even in their recent favs list anymore. And then you get over it, after like the hundredth-or-so time it happens. 

I'd hardly feel like someone's trying to steal from me. After being around FA for so long, you ought to understand that a good deal of the population are solely watchers/hoarders. And even some artists happen to be fav-rapists as well. 

I take it as a compliment now, because at least I know they're faving it because it caught their eye, and not just courtesy (given most times I don't even get as much as a shout when it happens). It's kind of like being a cook. People who tend to enjoy your cooking the most are the least vocal being that they're too busy stuffing their face XD


----------

